

Ask HN: Can you still make money on appstores? - clockwork_189

Hi, I was wondering if pushing apps out on the apple/blackberry/android/windows appstores still earn you money? I remember when the appstores were first opened up to developers, people were raking in profits. But now that the markets are getting saturated, do you still earn a decent revenue from your app sales?
======
kvishnubhatla
Of course. Depends on what it does. The app store is certainly more
competitive than when it started, but it's still fairly "new".

------
stray
If you make something people want badly enough that they'll pay for it -- and
put it in the app store for them to buy -- then yes.

